# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپ مجددم معدلم بدتر میشه آب تو هاون کوفتم

## drmoslem

دیپ مجدد گرفتم = اب تو هاون کوفتم
من مهر اقدام کردم برای دیپ مجدد تجربی تمام درس ها رو دی امتحان دادم امروز ادبیات رو به زور 10 میگیرم من فقط شب امتحان خوندم
5 تا امتحان پشت سر هم داشتم بقیه یک در میون 13 تا امتحان داشتم
علاوه بر اینکه پول ضرر کردم زمان باارزشم رو از دست دادم 
از همه بدتر روحیه ام خراب شد 
هم معدل دیپلم ریاضی بده هم این از اون بدتر میشه 
کلا دیگه کنکور و .... بی خیال دارم میشم با این معدل و روحیه به جایی نمی رسم
خداحافظ کنکور
خداحافظ معدل 
خداحافظ درس
خداحافظ قبولی 
خداحافظ استرس
خداحافظ بی خوابی شب امتحان 
خداحافظ آزمون آزمایشی
خداحافظ قلم چی
خداخافظ.....

----------


## atena.p

اگه بیخیاله حاشیه های کنکور(معدل و ترمیم و دیپ مجدد و...)بشید هرچی بخوایید قبول میشید.حتی با معدل کم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Amin-jh

استارتر عزیز و خواننده های محترم تاپیک لطفا به این کلمه ها خوب دقت کنید :




> دیپ *"*_مجدد_*"**"* _فقط شب امتحان خوندم"_


تکرار یک اشتباه برای بار دوم دیگر اشتباه نیست، انتخاب است...*‬آرتمیس*

----------


## drmoslem

دوستان من اختصاصیا بهتر میشم ولی عمومی هام انقدر بده که در کل از دیپ قبلیم معدل کلم کمتر میشه 
فکر نمکردم عمومی ها اینقدر سخت باشه

----------


## RainBow

ی نفراز داوطلبای کنکور تجربی کم شد!

----------


## mpaarshin

به معدل نیست به نمرست اگه اختصاصیت بالای ۱۷ اینا میشه که حله اگه نه به فکر ترمیم باش دیگه

----------


## drmoslem

> به معدل نیست به نمرست اگه اختصاصیت بالای ۱۷ اینا میشه که حله اگه نه به فکر ترمیم باش دیگه


اختصاصیام عالی میشه 
ولی عمومی ها در حد 10 
امیدی نیست به نظرتون 
ترک تحصیل کنم

----------


## drmoslem

> ی نفراز داوطلبای کنکور تجربی کم شد!


خوشحالیشم برا شما

----------


## Ritalin

> دیپ مجدد گرفتم = اب تو هاون کوفتم
> من مهر اقدام کردم برای دیپ مجدد تجربی تمام درس ها رو دی امتحان دادم امروز ادبیات رو به زور 10 میگیرم من فقط شب امتحان خوندم
> 5 تا امتحان پشت سر هم داشتم بقیه یک در میون 13 تا امتحان داشتم
> علاوه بر اینکه پول ضرر کردم زمان باارزشم رو از دست دادم 
> از همه بدتر روحیه ام خراب شد 
> هم معدل دیپلم ریاضی بده هم این از اون بدتر میشه 
> کلا دیگه کنکور و .... بی خیال دارم میشم با این معدل و روحیه به جایی نمی رسم
> خداحافظ کنکور
> خداحافظ معدل 
> ...


شاید شاید خرداد ترمیم اجرایی بشه. احتمالش کم ولی ممکن اجرایی بشه.

----------


## bahman seraj

خداحافظ کنکور خداحافظ دانشگاه چیه؟ حالت خوبه؟ مگه سال بعد نمیتونی کنکور بدی؟سربازی رو چیکار کردی؟ مانعی نداره؟

----------


## Ritalin

پزشکی؟ شما دانشجو پزشکید دوباره کنکور؟

----------


## drmoslem

> خداحافظ کنکور خداحافظ دانشگاه چیه؟ حالت خوبه؟ مگه سال بعد نمیتونی کنکور بدی؟سربازی رو چیکار کردی؟ مانعی نداره؟


سربازی کردم

----------


## bahman seraj

> سربازی کردم


خوب الان مشکلت واسه سال بعد چیه که نمیتونی کنکور بدی؟ اگه واسه سال بعد مشکل نداری چرا نوشتی خداحافظ اینا؟

----------


## drmoslem

> پزشکی؟ شما دانشجو پزشکید دوباره کنکور؟


من مهندس هستم 8 سال از دروس دبیرستان دور بودم کنکور بدم باید پول بدم دنبال این هستم رتبه ی خوب بیارم پول ندم

----------


## a.z.s

> من مهندس هستم 8 سال از دروس دبیرستان دور بودم کنکور بدم باید پول بدم دنبال این هستم رتبه ی خوب بیارم پول ندم


به قول خوده برو شغل آزاد همه چی که دانشگاه نیست
مرگ خوبه اما بر همسایه؟

----------


## drmoslem

> خوب الان مشکلت واسه سال بعد چیه که نمیتونی کنکور بدی؟ اگه واسه سال بعد مشکل نداری چرا نوشتی خداحافظ اینا؟


معدلم کمه 
کارم سخت بود سختر شد 
زمان هم که از دست دادم 
روحیه ام خراب شد

----------


## drmoslem

> به قول خوده برو شغل آزاد همه چی که دانشگاه نیست
> مرگ خوبه اما بر همسایه؟


شغل آزاد که دارم

----------


## a.z.s

> شغل آزاد که دارم


پس اون همه شعاری که میدادی چی شد؟
که ای نمیدونم واقع بین باشید 
واقعیت هارو ببینید 
الانم خودت واقع بین باش و برو دنبال شغل آزاد
گفته خودته که همه چی دانشگاه نیست

----------


## drmoslem

> پس اون همه شعاری که میدادی چی شد؟
> که ای نمیدونم واقع بین باشید 
> واقعیت هارو ببینید 
> الانم خودت واقع بین باش و برو دنبال شغل آزاد
> گفته خودته که همه چی دانشگاه نیست


من شغل آزاد دارم بعد من دانشگاه 8 سال پیش رفتم 
دنبال چیزی هستم که تو شعارم به بقیه هم پیشنهاد کرده بودم دنبال رشته تاپ باشن

----------


## bahman seraj

ببخشید فکر کنم شما نمیتونی واسه ترمیم معدل اقدام کنی چون رشتت ریاضیه ولی کنکور تجربی میخوای بدی درست میگم؟

----------


## khaan

شما که برای دیپلم مجدد فقط شب امتحان میخونی اگه هیمنجوری راه بدنت به دانشگاه بازم چیزی نمیشی. البته ببخشید رک گفتما.
من برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کرده بودم کلی درس خوندم فقط فیزیک رو نخونده بودم که اونم با مدیر حوزه هماهنگ کردیم که برام تقلب رسوند.

----------


## drmoslem

> شما که برای دیپلم مجدد فقط شب امتحان میخونی اگه هیمنجوری راه بدنت به دانشگاه بازم چیزی نمیشی. البته ببخشید رک گفتما.
> من برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کرده بودم کلی درس خوندم فقط فیزیک رو نخونده بودم که اونم با مدیر حوزه هماهنگ کردیم که برام تقلب رسوند.


من وسط امتحان هم یه خبر بد بهم رسید نمی تونم بگم 
ولی خیلی بد روحیه ام خراب شد 
قبلش هم درگیر مسائلی بودم که انجام نمیشد ضرر بزرگتر از این میکردم

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بستگی داره از کدوم دید به کارت نگاه کنی...

حرکت بزرگی انجام دادی...اینو خودت هم از دیدن افراد دیگه تو حوزه امتحان نهایی متوجه شدی...
کسایی که با 40سال سن تازه اومدن دیپلم بگیرن...کسایی که دو ساله هنوز نتونستن امتحاناشونو پاس کنن...
ولی تو چی...!؟
میتونم به جرات بگم شاید اندازه انگشتای یک دست باشن کسایی که میخوان به نیت حذف تاثیر منفی معدلشون دیپلم شرکت کنن...

اولا بهتره خدا رو شکر کنی که قبول شدی تا به اینجا و نمرات اختصاصیت هم عالی شده...به خاطر این هوش ممنون خدا باش...
دوما وقتی اختصاصیت بهتر شده جای هیچ نگرانی نیست...جبران اختصاصی ها سخته...عمومی رو با تلاش بیشتر میتونی نتیجه ی بهتر بگیری...

سوما تو انتخاب کردی...اشتباه گذشتتو پذیرفتی و برای جبرانش تلاش کردی...این یعنی حس مسیولیت پذیری که از خیلی چیزهایی که فک میکنی اصلی هستن,اصلی تره...

جای ناامیدی نیست...همینطور جایی باری خداحافظی نیست...
اونم این زمانی که خیلیا دارن ناامید میشن کم کم و درسو ول میکنن و حالا حالا هم به درس خوندن بر نمیگردن!
اونم این زمانی که 6ماه تا کنکور باقی مونده...

تو یک شبه میخونی و اختصاصی هات عالی میشه...
6ماه نباید زمان کمی باشه...

ناامید نباش...

----------


## bahman seraj

راه چاره دیپلم سوم هست ولی شما تمام تلاشت رو واسه کنکور امسال بکن بهتر از ناامیدی  و نخوندنه برو خدا رو شکر کن که یه راه چاره داری .انسان با امیدواری به یه جایی میرسد .

----------


## کـاملیـا

چجوری میشه وقت خوندن نماز شب رو داشت 
توانایی نخوابیدن هم داشت 
اما نتونی درس بخونی و بری سراغ تقلب  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## drmoslem

> چجوری میشه وقت خوندن نماز شب رو داشت 
> توانایی نخوابیدن هم داشت 
> اما نتونی درس بخونی و بری سراغ تقلب


موقه ای که پول نداشته باشی مجبور باشی کار کنی 
و مشکلات زندگی رو سرت خراب بشه و تمرکز نداشته باشی

----------


## کـاملیـا

> موقه ای که پول نداشته باشی مجبور باشی کار کنی


 :Yahoo (77):  ببخشید شما مگه چیزی به اسم حق الناس ندارید؟ 
مگه تقلب گناه نیست واسش بهونه میارید؟

----------


## magicboy

یادی کنیم از @joozef عزیز که سوالای امتحانو داشت
اونم امتحان نهایی
شیرازی ها رو دست کم نگیرید
....
استارتر ترمیم نمیتونه شرکت کنه بچه ها؟

----------


## drmoslem

> ببخشید شما مگه چیزی به اسم حق الناس ندارید؟ 
> مگه تقلب گناه نیست واسش بهونه میارید؟


من که تقلب نکردم 
بعد نظر من اینه هر که زرنگ باشه تقلب باشه هیچ موردی نداره اون نون زرنگیشو خورده 
تازه این ادم هایی که جانماز اب میکشن از بقیه بدتر هستن 
یه دوست تو دانشگاه داشتیم این رو تو 4 سال به بقیه نشون داد
الان مشکل جامعه ما هم همین ادم هایی هستن که ادعا دارن ولی هیچی نیستن جانماز اب میکشن

----------


## mpaarshin

> اختصاصیام عالی میشه 
> ولی عمومی ها در حد 10 
> امیدی نیست به نظرتون 
> ترک تحصیل کنم


ه بابا چی میگی من خودم معدلم ۱۳ کلیم داغونم سرش ولی چاره ای جز خوندن ندارم و تنها امیدم ترمیم معدل هستش ولی اگه اختصاصیات خوب میشی اصلا غصه نخور تهرانم میتونی قبول شی

----------


## Ritalin

> یادی کنیم از @joozef عزیز که سوالای امتحانو داشت
> اونم امتحان نهایی
> شیرازی ها رو دست کم نگیرید
> ....
> استارتر ترمیم نمیتونه شرکت کنه بچه ها؟


واقعا سوال نهایی داشتن؟؟؟؟

----------


## کـاملیـا

> من که تقلب نکردم 
> بعد نظر من اینه هر که زرنگ باشه تقلب باشه هیچ موردی نداره اون نون زرنگیشو خورده 
> تازه این ادم هایی که جانماز اب میکشن از بقیه بدتر هستن 
> یه دوست تو دانشگاه داشتیم این رو تو 4 سال به بقیه نشون داد
> الان مشکل جامعه ما هم همین ادم هایی هستن که ادعا دارن ولی هیچی نیستن جانماز اب میکشن


بلــــــه هر کی یه مسلمون شده 
یکی مسلمونه دروغ میگه و روزه میگیره 
یکی هم ***** میخوره و نماز میخونه 
یه مورد هم هست نه نماز میخونه نه حتی میدونه اصول دین چیه فقط موقع عاشورا مسلمون بودنش رو میخواد به دنیا جــــــار بزنه 
دوست عزیز شما چجوری فتوا میدید که تقلب هیچ موردی نداره 
دیگه شما اطلاعات دینتون از مراجع که بیشتر نیست 

سۆال: اگر دانش آموز یا دانشجویی در امتحانات با تقلب نمره ی قبولی کسب کند و به مرحله ی بالاتر برود و از مزایای آن استفاده کند، حکم استفاده از این مزایا چیست؟
به طور کلی همه ی مراجع تقلید تقلب در امتحانات درسی را حرام می دانند.

حضرت آیة الله خامنه ای(دام ظله):
تقلب حرام است، ولی اگر تخصص و مهارت لازم را برای کاری که برای آن استخدام شده دارد و مقررات استخدام رعایت شده، استخدام و دریافت حقوق اشکال ندارد.

حضرت آیة الله فاضل لنکرانی(ره):
مشکل است، شرعاً نمی تواند از این مزایا استفاده کند.

حضرت آیة الله بهجت(ره):
باید آن درس را جبران کند.

حضرت آیة الله تبریزی(ره):
تقلب دروغ عملی است و جایز نیست و اگر کسی این کار را کرد و متصدی کاری شد که خبرویت نمی خواهد و مانند دیگران کار کرد، مانعی ندارد و در صورتی که آن کار خبرویت می خواهد و شخص مذکور خبرویت آن را ندارد، تصدی آن جایز نیست.

حضرت آیة الله صافی گلپایگانی(دام ظله):
تقلب در هر امری جایز نیست.

حضرت آیة الله مکارم شیرازی(دام ظله):
در صورتی که در یکی دو ماده ی درسی تقلب کرده باشد، هرچند کار خلاف کرده، ولی مدرک گرفته شده و ادامه ی تحصیل و استخدام با آن مدرک اشکال ندارد.

حضرت آیة الله سیستانی(دام ظله):
استفاده ی او اشکال ندارد، گرچه عمل او (تقلب) جایز نیست». (مسائل جدید از دیدگاه علما و مراجع تقلید، ج 3، ص 211)

----------


## magicboy

> واقعا سوال نهایی داشتن؟؟؟؟


اره خودش هست میتونید بپرسید

----------


## Reza_bh

خب خیلی اومدن و تاپیکو دیدن
خیلی کامنت گذاشتن...
خیلیا هم براشون مهم نیست کامنت بزارن
ولی داش از من ب تو نصیحت...اگر یه نفر تاو کار ازاد تا ته ته ته پول بره ولی بازم پیش یکی که سوادش ازش بیشتر هست احساس بدی داره و دوس داره بچش بره ب اونجایی برسه ک خودش نرسیده. اینو گفتم که شاید تو کار ازاد پول باشه ولی خوب ....
در ارتباط با پستم باید بگم  اشتباه کردی ک نخوندی و اشتباه بزرگترت این بوده که رفتی سمت دیپ مجدد
اگه بخوای گذشته رو دنبال کنی باعث شکستت میشه گذشته رو رها کن با همه تلخیهاش
سعی کن تاثیر معدلتو بی معنی کنی با درصدات 
یه جمله هم از امام علی میگمو خلاص:
کسی که از اولین شکست مایوس شود لیاقت توفیق ندارد....

----------


## AmirAria

میدونید مشکل چیه؟ 
1.مشکل اینه که اینقدر برای کنکور درگیر چیزای غیر کنکور میشیم که انگار نه انگار کنکوری هستیم .
دغدغه مون میشه یه چیزی غیر کنکور، دیپ مجدد و ترمیم و کانون کلاه برداره و گزینه سوالاش فلانه و فلان مشاور معجزه میکنه و این کتاب که گرفتی خوب نیست و ...
2.شما اگه دانشگاه خوب میخوای و رتبه خوب بیاری نباید همه چی رو میذاشتی شب امتحان
حتی عمومی ها رو .
مگه دروس عمومی چه فرقی دارن با بقیه درسا؟ تازه من فیزیک 3 رو توی یه روز دو تا فصل تموم کردم ، ادبیات و دینی همون مقدار مطلب رو نمیتونم توی یه روز تموم کنم .
والا اینام درسن مث بقیه .شما گذاشتی واسه شب امتحان ، اشتباه کردی ، چون دیپ مجدد بودی یعنی یه بار دیگه هم اشتب کردی و این بار دومته .
حالا ببین چی میگم .
چقدر تا کنکور وقت داری؟ 
نمیخواد نگران معدلت باشی ، هرچقدر شد شد ، ولش کن .
یه اشتباه کردی رفته که رفته .
بشین و واقعا بخون .
عقبی باید جبران کنی .
سخته احتمال آوردن رتبه خوب کمه 
ولی اگه تو واقعا خدفت رو میخوای برای رسیدن بهش تلاش کن .
اگر هم نمیخوای که ول کن و برو .
کم نیستن آدمایی که با شغل آزاد درآمد بهتری دارن از کسی که مدرک دانشگاهی خوبی داره.
خم و چم بازار دستشونه و با تجارت زندگی میگذرونن .
تصمیم خودته 
اگه میخوای خدافظی کنی با همه چی حتی هدفت این کارو بکن.
ولی اگه تا اینجا اومدی هر چی که هست به نظر من ولش نکن 
بین چه رتبه ای میخوای ، معدلت که اومد بیا اینجا یا پیش یه مشاور برو ببین چه درصدایی میخوای، سعی کن بهشون برسی .
همه چی به خودت بستگی داره .
نمیخوای هم نخواه .
زندگی خودته ، حق داری آبادش کنی ، هر جور که مطابق میلته

----------


## biology115

> دیپ مجدد گرفتم = اب تو هاون کوفتم
> من مهر اقدام کردم برای دیپ مجدد تجربی تمام درس ها رو دی امتحان دادم امروز ادبیات رو به زور 10 میگیرم من فقط شب امتحان خوندم
> 5 تا امتحان پشت سر هم داشتم بقیه یک در میون 13 تا امتحان داشتم
> علاوه بر اینکه پول ضرر کردم زمان باارزشم رو از دست دادم 
> از همه بدتر روحیه ام خراب شد 
> هم معدل دیپلم ریاضی بده هم این از اون بدتر میشه 
> کلا دیگه کنکور و .... بی خیال دارم میشم با این معدل و روحیه به جایی نمی رسم
> خداحافظ کنکور
> خداحافظ معدل 
> ...



عاقو مگه رشته شما پزشکی نیست 

پس چرا میخواید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید؟

----------


## AmirAria

ادامه پست صفحه قبلم : 
موفق شدن یا نشده یه شخص 99.5 درصد به خودش بستگی داره .
نیم درصد به خانواده و دین و دولت و ...
بهونه نیار برادر من .
مگه کم آدم موفق با همین شرایط تو مملکت داریم؟ 
اونا تو این مملکت زندگی نمیکنن؟ 
مگه قراره مردم بشینن همه چی رو دولت درست کنه ؟ 
اون فتوای حرام بودن یعنی شما یه نمره بیشتر میشی با تقلب ، چیزی که حقت نیست ، تاثیرش بهتر میشه برات ، یه جای بهتر قبول میشی و حق یکی دیگه خورده میشه .
پست صفحه قبلم رو بخون و بقیه دوستان هم لطف کنن بحث حاشیه ای نکن که هیچ فایده ای نداره .
کم کاری خودمون رو گردن بقیه نندازیم

----------


## drmoslem

> ادامه پست صفحه قبلم : 
> موفق شدن یا نشده یه شخص 99.5 درصد به خودش بستگی داره .
> نیم درصد به خانواده و دین و دولت و ...
> بهونه نیار برادر من .
> مگه کم آدم موفق با همین شرایط تو مملکت داریم؟ 
> اونا تو این مملکت زندگی نمیکنن؟ 
> مگه قراره مردم بشینن همه چی رو دولت درست کنه ؟ 
> اون فتوای حرام بودن یعنی شما یه نمره بیشتر میشی با تقلب ، چیزی که حقت نیست ، تاثیرش بهتر میشه برات ، یه جای بهتر قبول میشی و حق یکی دیگه خورده میشه .
> پست صفحه قبلم رو بخون و بقیه دوستان هم لطف کنن بحث حاشیه ای نکن که هیچ فایده ای نداره .
> کم کاری خودمون رو گردن بقیه نندازیم


اول ما تقلب نکردیم 
نظرمون رو گفتیم اون تقلبی هم استرس خاص خودش رو داره تازه کی با تقلبی بیست گرفته کی میتونه 
حرفتون هم اصلا قبول ندارم
ادم موفق دارم ولی ناموفق هاش بیشترن 
همیشه برادر کلی حرف بزن خاص حرف نزن 
شما رتبه برتر های کنکور برو بخون از 100 تا چند تا نیازمند بوده 1 یکی شما یکی رو میبینی 99 تا رو نه 
از اون طرف چند تا نفر به علت امکانات کم به ارزوشن نرسیدن 
همه مردم خاص نیستن 
موفقیت 
1خانواده 70 درصد نقش داره 30 درصد خود فرد 
پرورش این شخصی که میشه رتبه ی 1 از بدو تولد  خانواده انجام داده 
بچه طلاق دیدی ندیدی من دیدم کمبود محبت باعث شده اکثرا تمرکز ندارن عصبی هستن و....

----------


## کـاملیـا

> ادامه پست صفحه قبلم : 
> موفق شدن یا نشده یه شخص 99.5 درصد به خودش بستگی داره .
> نیم درصد به خانواده و دین و دولت و ...
> بهونه نیار برادر من .
> مگه کم آدم موفق با همین شرایط تو مملکت داریم؟ 
> اونا تو این مملکت زندگی نمیکنن؟ 
> مگه قراره مردم بشینن همه چی رو دولت درست کنه ؟ 
> اون فتوای حرام بودن یعنی شما یه نمره بیشتر میشی با تقلب ، چیزی که حقت نیست ، تاثیرش بهتر میشه برات ، یه جای بهتر قبول میشی و حق یکی دیگه خورده میشه .
> پست صفحه قبلم رو بخون و بقیه دوستان هم لطف کنن بحث حاشیه ای نکن که هیچ فایده ای نداره .
> کم کاری خودمون رو گردن بقیه نندازیم


واقعا تعریف شما از موفقیت چیه؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmirAria

> اول ما تقلب نکردیم 
> نظرمون رو گفتیم اون تقلبی هم استرس خاص خودش رو داره تازه کی با تقلبی بیست گرفته کی میتونه 
> حرفتون هم اصلا قبول ندارم
> ادم موفق دارم ولی ناموفق هاش بیشترن 
> همیشه برادر کلی حرف بزن خاص حرف نزن 
> شما رتبه برتر های کنکور برو بخون از 100 تا چند تا نیازمند بوده 1 یکی شما یکی رو میبینی 99 تا رو نه 
> از اون طرف چند تا نفر به علت امکانات کم به ارزوشن نرسیدن 
> همه مردم خاص نیستن 
> موفقیت 
> ...


شما حرام بودن تقلب رو وقتی درک میکنی که به دلیل همون تقلب حق خودت خورده بشه این یک .
دوما شما فکر میکنی هیچکسی مشکل نداره جز شما .
برادر من همه مشکل دارن ، همه ، حتی رتبه یک 
مشکل هر کسی هم در سطح خودش هست.
همین مشکلاته که انسان رو میسازه.غیر ازینه؟ کسی که بودجه نداره کتاب بخره بره کتابخونه عضو بشه با کمترین هزینه از کتابا استفاده کنه ، کسی که بودجه بیشتر داره ولی نمیتونه همه کتابا رو نو بخره برو دست دوم یا چاپ های قدیمی تر بخره ، کسی هم که داره بره بخره نوش جونش.
کسی که میتونه بره فیزیک مسعودی دی وی دی رو چند صد هزار تومان بخره ، کسی که نداره معجزه فیزیک مهر و ماه 16 تومن .
مشکلات برای همه هست .
حتی من که اینجا نشستم هم کم مشکل ندارم . از مشکل مالی بگیر تا سایر مشکلات .
اگه تو کارگری میکنی ، منم خرج کتابایی که میخرم رو با کار تو تابستون در میارم ، حتی خرج همین اینترنتی که میام .
فکر نکن کسی مشکل نداره 
اونی که مشکل داره و نمیتونه حلش کنه بی عرضه است داداش من ، بی عرضه ، حق هم نداره گردن کس دیگه بندازه ، رک میگم 
پول نداره بره کارگری ، مگه عاره خدای نکرده برا درس خوندن خوش کار کنه؟ تا این زحمت رو نکشه که نمیشینه بخونه و رتبه بیاره ، میشه 60 درصد دانش آموزا که تا دی هیچ غلط نکردن. چون زحمتی برای خودشون نکشیدن.
مشکل روحی و روانی میخوای؟ من با 16 سال سن درگیری عشقی شدم که هیچ وقت بهش نرسیدم ، هنوز افسردگی دارم ، هنوز یه وقتایی از زندگیم سیر میشم، مگه کسی هست که مشکل نداشته باشه که شما اینطور فکر میکنید؟
همه مشکل دارن ، حتی کسایی که شما میگید.
باور ندارید برید از خودشون بپرسید.




> واقعا تعریف شما از موفقیت چیه؟


تعریف من از موفقیت رسیدن فرد به هدفشه ، هر چند هدفش کوچیک باشه ....
یه دانش آموز داریم تو کلاسمون 15 میشه خوشحال میشه ، اینقدر خرابه درسش ولی هدفش همون 15 است و بهش میرسه.
پس برای خودش موفقه .
اونی هم که به اون موفقیت ولا و بزرگ رسیده ، اونم هدفش همون یا یه چیز بیشتر بوده و برای رسیدن بهش تلاش کرده.
تعریف من از موفقیت یعنی این

----------


## Saeed735

واقعا جو معدل تا این حده؟من خودم خسته شدم از این همه تاپیک در باره معدل....


بابا انقدرام مهم نیست که بگی خدافظ

----------


## drmoslem

> شما حرام بودن تقلب رو وقتی درک میکنی که به دلیل همون تقلب حق خودت خورده بشه این یک .
> دوما شما فکر میکنی هیچکسی مشکل نداره جز شما .
> برادر من همه مشکل دارن ، همه ، حتی رتبه یک 
> مشکل هر کسی هم در سطح خودش هست.
> همین مشکلاته که انسان رو میسازه.غیر ازینه؟ کسی که بودجه نداره کتاب بخره بره کتابخونه عضو بشه با کمترین هزینه از کتابا استفاده کنه ، کسی که بودجه بیشتر داره ولی نمیتونه همه کتابا رو نو بخره برو دست دوم یا چاپ های قدیمی تر بخره ، کسی هم که داره بره بخره نوش جونش.
> کسی که میتونه بره فیزیک مسعودی دی وی دی رو چند صد هزار تومان بخره ، کسی که نداره معجزه فیزیک مهر و ماه 16 تومن .
> مشکلات برای همه هست .
> حتی من که اینجا نشستم هم کم مشکل ندارم . از مشکل مالی بگیر تا سایر مشکلات .
> اگه تو کارگری میکنی ، منم خرج کتابایی که میخرم رو با کار تو تابستون در میارم ، حتی خرج همین اینترنتی که میام .
> ...


من تا صبح هم براتون توضیح بدم قانع نمیشین شما عاشق شدن رو مشکل روحی دیدی ولی من عاشق شدن بهترین لحظه زندیگم بوده 
من مشکل دیدم مادره مجبوره بچه شو ببنده به تخت مشکل روانی داره شیزو فرنی شنیدی روی دو تا امپول سرش میندازن زیر برق 
داداش هم مجبورن برن سر کار براش قرص و دارو بخرن مثال های دیگه هم داریم
من میگم مشکلات مثل این کمر یه خانواده رو میشکنه اونها رو نمیسازه

----------


## biology115

> واقعا جو معدل تا این حده؟من خودم خسته شدم از این همه تاپیک در باره معدل....
> 
> 
> بابا انقدرام مهم نیست که بگی خدافظ


وقتی کنکور بدی و تجربش کنی میفهمی چقدر مهمه ...

----------


## AmirAria

> من تا صبح هم براتون توضیح بدم قانع نمیشین شما عاشق شدن رو مشکل روحی دیدی ولی من عاشق شدن بهترین لحظه زندیگم بوده 
> من مشکل دیدم مادره مجبوره بچه شو ببنده به تخت مشکل روانی داره شیزو فرنی شنیدی روی دو تا امپول سرش میندازن زیر برق 
> داداش هم مجبورن برن سر کار براش قرص و دارو بخرن مثال های دیگه هم داریم
> من میگم مشکلات مثل این کمر یه خانواده رو میشکنه اونها رو نمیسازه


شما جواب من رو بده .
شما میگی مشکل منم میگم مشکل ولی چرا فکر میکنی این مشکل فقط برای شماست؟ 
معدلت مشکل داره قانعت میکنم 
بیا برو این تایپک ، میانگین نمرات نهایی دانش آموزان سراسر مملکت رو ببین
میانگین نمرات دانش آموزان درامتحانات نهایی

گفتی مشکل روحی ، گفتم اکثرا دارن .
گفتی مشکل مالی گفتم خیلیا کار میکنن 
شما من رو قانع کن که چرا اینا قبول میشن پس؟ 
کسی که به هدفش فکر میکنه و هدفش براش مهمه این مشکلات براش هست .
برای همه هست .
برای هر کسی که هدفی داره مشکلات هم هست .
ولی قرآن خودش میگه ان مع العسر یسرا.
تا برای هدفت زحمت نکشی نمیشه .
حالا تو بنداز گردن دولت اینکه نشستی شب امتحان درس خوندی .
هیچ چیز درست نمیشه .
میخوای اینطور باشی ، رتبه خوب رو هم ببوس بذار کنار ، همین

----------


## saeedkh76

اومدی دردتو به کی بگی؟؟؟
اینا همشون تجربین میگن یه رقیب کمتر بهتر :Yahoo (4): 
نه عزیز اینکه اختصاصیات بهتر شده که خوبه
تو کنکور تراز مهمه و همونطور که میدونی ضریب اختصاصیا خیلی بیشتر از عمومیاس
شاید در کل این پیشرفتت تو  اختصاصی جبران افتت تو عمومی رو بکنه
با انرژی بشین بخون
هدفت کنکور باشه
ولا غیر
چیزای حاشیه ای هم نرو
نت رو هم قط کن

----------


## drmoslem

> شما جواب من رو بده .
> شما میگی مشکل منم میگم مشکل ولی چرا فکر میکنی این مشکل فقط برای شماست؟ 
> معدلت مشکل داره قانعت میکنم 
> بیا برو این تایپک ، میانگین نمرات نهایی دانش آموزان سراسر مملکت رو ببین
> میانگین نمرات دانش آموزان درامتحانات نهایی
> 
> گفتی مشکل روحی ، گفتم اکثرا دارن .
> گفتی مشکل مالی گفتم خیلیا کار میکنن 
> شما من رو قانع کن که چرا اینا قبول میشن پس؟ 
> ...


خیلی ها زحمت کشیدنبهترین مدرک هم گرفتن 18 تا 20 سال با نداری درس خوندن امید پدر مادرشون بودن چون بنا به دلایل گوناگون حقشون خورده شده تو همین مملکت خودمون 
حرف منم همینه

----------


## AmirAria

> خیلی ها زحمت کشیدنبهترین مدرک هم گرفتن 18 تا 20 سال با نداری درس خوندن امید پدر مادرشون بودن چون بنا به دلایل گوناگون حقشون خورده شده تو همین مملکت خودمون 
> حرف منم همینه


پس بهونه ات چیه؟ 
بشین بخون دیگه .
معدلت رو توی اولین پستم تو تایپک و پست قبل گفتم تقریبا چیکارش کن .

----------


## jarvis

مارو باش فکر میکردیم شما پزشکی واقعا!!!!!

----------


## drmoslem

> مارو باش فکر میکردیم شما پزشکی واقعا!!!!!


فکر میکنی نیستم

----------


## jarvis

> فکر میکنی نیستم


با این متن نه.
لبته شاید بای تفکر و عبرت دیگران نوشته باشی. از تجربه یه تاپیک زیس تو ذهنم متبادر شد که هستی.
الان کلا گیجم نمیدونم چی هستی!
روشن گی کن لطفا

----------


## drmoslem

> با این متن نه.
> لبته شاید بای تفکر و عبرت دیگران نوشته باشی. از تجربه یه تاپیک زیس تو ذهنم متبادر شد که هستی.
> الان کلا گیجم نمیدونم چی هستی!
> روشن گی کن لطفا


پزشکی میخونم 
ولی چون لیسانس دارم باید پول بدم اگه بتونم رتبه تک رقمی بیارم شاید بشه متقاعدشون کرد پول ندم چون قدرتمند میشم کمی سخته هم درس  .....

----------


## AmirAria

یه سوال ازت دارم 
تو که رتبه برتر میخوای با این وضعی که گفتی الان باید سر درست باشی یا اینجا بحث کنی؟ 
موضوع تایپکت یه چیز دیگست بحث یه چیز دیگه!!!
یا در مورد موضوع بحث کنید تا بگید تایپک رو ببندن تو خصوصی یا چت باکس این موضوعات رو میشه مطرح کرد !!!

----------


## gign

> با این متن نه.
> لبته شاید بای تفکر و عبرت دیگران نوشته باشی. از تجربه یه تاپیک زیس تو ذهنم متبادر شد که هستی.
> الان کلا گیجم نمیدونم چی هستی!
> روشن گی کن لطفا


به پیشواز رفته

----------


## drmoslem

پس بحث رو تموم کنم ادامه میدم با همین معدل واسه رتبه تک رقمی

----------


## کـاملیـا

> پس بحث رو تموم کنم ادامه میدم با همین معدل واسه رتبه تک رقمی


مــــــوفق باشی  :Y (576):  ببخشید که تایپیکت رو به بحث های متفرقه کشوندم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirAria

و البته واقع بین هم باش

----------


## Amin-jh

> پس بحث رو تموم کنم ادامه میدم با همین معدل واسه رتبه تک رقمی


موفق باشی  :Yahoo (90): 
اگه بد حرف زدم حلال کن . :Yahoo (100): 




> مــــــوفق باشی  ببخشید که تایپیکت رو به بحث های متفرقه کشوندم


شما هم همچنین .

----------


## mahdi100

عجب!
باشد که رستگار شوید.

----------


## a.z.s

> پس بحث رو تموم کنم ادامه میدم با همین معدل واسه رتبه تک رقمی


پس چرا وقت ملتو گرفتی؟ملتو مسخره کردی؟

----------


## BacheMosbat

> به معدل نیست به نمرست اگه اختصاصیت بالای ۱۷ اینا میشه که حله اگه نه به فکر ترمیم باش دیگه


من زمین و انگلیسی و فیزیک و زبان فارسی حدود 15-16 شدم بقیه درسارو بالا هیفده امیدی هست به نمراتم که تاثیری داشته باشه واسم؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> من زمین و انگلیسی و فیزیک و زبان فارسی حدود 15-16 شدم بقیه درسارو بالا هیفده امیدی هست به نمراتم که تاثیری داشته باشه واسم؟


آره بابا کلا معدل بالای 15-16 اوکی هستش پایین تر واقعا ضرر میکنه

----------

